# Ruger "Gunsight" Scout Rifle



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought one of these last week. Its a lot of rifle in a small package! It will be great in the deer woods this fall. It shoots nice tight groups but I ran out of adjustment for elevation and windage, which is adjusted from the rear sight only. Still hitting a little high and to the left.

I emailed Ruger and they responded quickly. Asked me to send the the rear sight, so that will go in the mail tomorrow. I don't intend relying on the iron sights, away, but I want them to be accurate if ever I do need them. 

I'm thinking of mounting a Burris Scout scope. But Ruger included a set of traditional rings if I decide to mount a "traditional" scope in the future.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I want one of those S0o0o0o0o0o bad!


----------



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

i might buy one for my kid, be a good first deer gun, we were looking at them 2 weeks ago, stock grip does not fit me, fits my teen age kid perfect though, mind you i have big hands.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't understand exactly WHY this was moved from the "protection" site and is now in with "livestock"!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> I don't understand exactly WHY this was moved from the "protection" site and is now in with "livestock"!


Maybe because the next word after Livestock is Hunting!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

CulexPipiens said:


> Maybe because the next word after Livestock is Hunting!


OK, you got me there!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

You've definitely had me looking at Ruger's website for the last hour or so... I really want a Vaquero!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> Maybe because the next word after Livestock is Hunting!


:beercheer::2thumb::


----------



## lickit (Oct 6, 2011)

*because bolt actions aint been viable fighing arms for 60 odd years*

that's why it's been moved to this "non-fighting" forum, I'd bet.


----------

